# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Ով է տեսել "Мятежный Дух" "Rebeldeway""Ըմբոստ Հոգի" սերիալը :

## ErrewayFanclub

Հայերիս մեծ մասը տեսել է սերիալը Շանթով,բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնք չգիտեն,որ այդ սերիալի երգերը գրվել և կատարվել են Erreway արգենտինական խմբի կողմից, չգիտեն, որ հետագայում նկարահանվել  "4 ըմբոստ ուղղի" ֆիլմը,որը սերիալի շարունակությունն է… Բայց ես գիտեմ , տեսել եմ և ունեմ այդ ֆիլմը, դիսկերը և սերիալները, ես ներկայացնում եմ   Erreway խմբի հայկական պաշտոնական ֆան ակումբը… :Smile:  Անդամագրվիր և կակարողանաս օգտվել այդ ամենից…Մենք Erreway-ի հետ ենք, իսկ դու՞  :Think: Գրիր մեզ եթե ուզում ես անդամագրվել  Erreway-Armenia@yandex.ru
Հիմա հետաքրքիր է ինչու այն նորից չեն ցույց տալից՞ 
Գրիր  Erreway-ի կատարած սիրածդ երգը ես սպասում եմ

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես դիտել եմ: Վերջին սերիան էր ահավոր ծանր. էն պահը, որ իրենք արդեն մեծ են ու հիշում են իրենց դպրոցը, անցուդարձը: Էդ պահին միշտ մտածում էի, թե էս ինչ տխուր ա լինելու դպրոցին հրաժեշտ տալը ու ավելի դժվար` այնտեղ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերադառնալը :Cray: 
Երգերից սիրում եմ հենց թեկուզ սաունդտրեկը :Smile: 

Իսկ Հայաստանում պաշտոնական կայք չի բացվելու? Իսկ իրենց պաշտոնական կայքը որն ա?

----------


## Artgeo

> Իսկ իրենց պաշտոնական կայքը որն ա?


http://www.rebeldeway.com/

Մի քանի սերիա դիտել եմ։ էլեն ի րեբյատան ավելի էր դուրս գալիս, երևի հասակս էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր։  :Smile:

----------


## ErrewayFanclub

> Իսկ Հայաստանում պաշտոնական կայք չի բացվելու? Իսկ իրենց պաշտոնական կայքը որն ա?


Նրանց Պաշտոնական կայքը արդեն շուտվանից չի աշխատում, ինչպես չի աշխատում Erreway-ի Պաշտոնական կայքը… Իսկ Հայաստանի կայքի բացման համար ասեմ,որ այդ ուղղությամբ արդեն աշխատում ենք … ուզում ես միանալ գրի մեզ 
Erreway-Armenia@yandex.ru

----------


## Dayana

Ես նայու էի ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, երբ կարողանում էի ժամանկ գտնել, մի տեսակ "պօդռօստկօվիյ" կինո էր, լուրջ ֆիլմ կամ լուջ գեղարվեստական գործ համարել չեմ կարող  :Smile:  Երգերից մի քանիսն էլ դեռ լսում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի քանի սերիա պատահական նայել եմ ու, ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հավանել։ Թեև ժամանակին (8–րդ դասարանում էի) մեծ հաճույքով նայում էի «Էլենը և ընկերները» սերիալը, բայց հիմա տարիքի բերումով նմանատիպ սերիալներն ինձ համար անցած էտապ եմ համարում ու նայելու ցանկություն բոլորովին չունեմ։ Ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում անլուրջ դեռահասական սերիալներ։

----------


## Ծով

Չէ...Ես էս կինոն շատ էի սիրում :Smile: 
Հա՛մ դպրոցական տարիքս էի գնահատում, հա՛մ ուրախանում էի, որ տարբեր նմանատիպ խենթանման իրավիճակներ մեր կյանքում էլ էին եղել, համ էլ որ մենք շատ խելոք էրեխեք ենք եղել :Hands Up: 
Կարոտեցի նույնիսկ...Մարիսային եմ լավ հիշում. իմ սիրած կերպարներից էր...էն պուպուշ աղջիկն էլ շիկահեր...ախր անունները չեմ հիշում, բայց ամենքին մի ձևով սիրում էի ու միշտ սպասում էի էդ սերիալին :Love:

----------


## ErrewayFanclub

Ով որ ասւմա, որ վատնա ինձ թվումա ուշադիր չի նայել…Որ նայեին այդպես չէին ասի, բացի դրանից ո՞վա տեսել սերիալի շարունակություն հանդիսացող"4 ըմբոստ ուղղի" Ֆիլմը …Որ տեսած լինեիք այդպես չէիք ասի    :Cool:  Erreway Խմբի Պաշտոնական Ֆան ակումբի ներկայացուցիչ

----------


## Մանե

Էդ կինոն շաաաատ եմ սիրել ու սիրում  :Love: 
Առաջին անգամ նայեցի ու վերջում վերջին սերիան չկարողացա նայեմ  :Sad:  Մենակ տենայիք ոնց էլ լացում  :Cray:   :LOL:  Բայց դե 2-րդ անգամ սաղ նայել եմ  :Love:

----------


## ErrewayFanclub

> Էդ կինոն շաաաատ եմ սիրել ու սիրում 
> Առաջին անգամ նայեցի ու վերջում վերջին սերիան չկարողացա նայեմ  Մենակ տենայիք ոնց էլ լացում   Բայց դե 2-րդ անգամ սաղ նայել եմ


Ցանկություն ունես անդամագրվես մեզ՝ Erreway-ի պաշտոնական  ֆան ակումբին

----------


## P.S.

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ սերիալի, ֆիլմի և խմբի սիրահարներ եք, և գոնե հիմա առայժմ ոչինչ նրանց չի կարող փոխարինել, բայց եթե էս պահին նայելու բան չունենք, ապա կարող եք նայել հետևյալ սերիալները, որոնք իմ կարծիքվ teen drama ոճում լավագույններից են.

The O.C. 
One tree hill
Gossip Girl
Smallvile

առաջին երկուսի սաունդրեկերն էլ լավն է։

----------


## Մանե

> Ցանկություն ունես անդամագրվես մեզ՝ Erreway-ի պաշտոնական  ֆան ակումբին


Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ  :Sad:  Հետո միգուցե  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Anchi

Նրանք, ում այս սերիալը դուր չի գալիս, իմ կարծիքով իրենց տարիքից շուտ են մեծացել և շուտ կծերանան: Սա մի սերիալ էր, որ ստերեոտիպ դարձաշ սերիալից ծայրահեղորեն տարբերվում էր ու ֆանտաստիկ մեծ լսարան էր հավաքում:
Ու զարմանալի է, որ այս ֆիլմում ինչ-որ լուրջ «մեծական» բան եք փնտրում: Դուք էլ այդ տարիքում այսօրվա պես չեիք: Դա պարզապես դեռահասների մի կյանք էր, որն իր ակտիվությամբ, ուրախ ռիթմերով, խենթ արարքներով գրավում էր: Ես ինքս էլ կուզենայի այդպիսի դպրոցում սովորել ու այդտեսակ կյանք վարել, ու հավատացեք ինձ նման շատ-շատերը կային: 
Չափազանց դրական էր «Rebeldeway» -ը, այլ տեսակ լիցքեր էր հաղորդում ու դրա համար էլ չմոռացվեց ու այսօր քննարկվում է.....

----------


## ErrewayFanclub

Սերիալի շարունակություն "4 ըմբոստ Ճանապարհ" ֆիլմը տեսնող կա, որովհետև եթե չէ ապա ասեմ, որ մենք ունենք օրիգինալը :Tongue:

----------


## Lady In Love

Ես շաաաաաաատ էի սիրում այս ֆիլմը, ավելի ճիշտ հիմա էլ եմ շաաաաատ սիրում, կոմպիս երևի 40%ը իրանց նկարներն են, 2 CDներն էլ ունեմ, հիմա էլ մեծ հաճույքով լսում եմ!!!
Ամենաշատը սիրում էի Մանուել Ագիռեին (Ֆելիպե Կոլոմբո), դե բնականաբար, սիրուն տղա էր...
Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ նկարս էլ է այդ ֆիլմից, Մանուելն ու Միան են ծովափում...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
 :Jagi:  :Sulel:  :Tease:  :Clapping:  :Love:

----------


## ErrewayFanclub

> Ես շաաաաաաատ էի սիրում այս ֆիլմը, ավելի ճիշտ հիմա էլ եմ շաաաաատ սիրում, կոմպիս երևի 40%ը իրանց նկարներն են, 2 CDներն էլ ունեմ, հիմա էլ մեծ հաճույքով լսում եմ!!!
> Ամենաշատը սիրում էի Մանուել Ագիռեին (Ֆելիպե Կոլոմբո), դե բնականաբար, սիրուն տղա էր...
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ նկարս էլ է այդ ֆիլմից, Մանուելն ու Միան են ծովափում...


Ցանկություն ուն՞ես Erreway պաշտոնականֆան ակումբ անդամագրվես :Think:

----------


## Lady In Love

> Ցանկություն ուն՞ես Erreway պաշտոնականֆան ակումբ անդամագրվես


Ցանկություն կա, բայց հիմա շատ զբաղված եմ :Xeloq: , ընդհանրապես ժամանակ չունեմ, երբ որ ազատվեմ, կասեմ :Wink:

----------


## ErrewayFanclub

> Ցանկություն կա, բայց հիմա շատ զբաղված եմ, ընդհանրապես ժամանակ չունեմ, երբ որ ազատվեմ, կասեմ


Դե լավ դու գիտես քո ցանկություննա մեր դռները միշտ բացեն  Erreway սիրող մարդու համար  :Smile:  Մեկ էլ եթե կարաք ժողովուրդ ջան գրեք ձեր սիրած  :Think: Erreway-ի երգը

----------

